# Maximum track length limits



## jentsminger (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello All,

Newbie here. I am curious as to what the track length limits are for a straight run loop running on a single power source. I am wanting to run a loop aroud the outer limits of a reasonably large room. Was initially looking at FasTrack (It's what I have with my Lionel sets) but am open to changing to other track if it makes a difference. If a single power supply is not enough, can you add additonal repeater power supplies on the track at different areas?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can do it with a single power supply, you should run a couple of power drops around. I currently have a carpet layout that spans two rooms with Fastrack, and since it only stays up a week or two, I have one power drop. It works fine, but I don't recommend that. I'd probably put a drop every 15 feet on that loop, that should be sufficient.

An easy way to do that is run some #14 or #16 wire along with the track and just take power drops off the run as needed.


----------



## jentsminger (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, sounds like a doable task then.

John


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

carpet layout spanning two rooms! isnt that floor getting further and further away? once I get down, I have to crawl over to something and climb up with my arms!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I change up the layout with the Fastrack every week or so to keep the grandson amused.  I do these in Fastrack, so it's very easy to toss them together and then tear down and make a different one.

*Here's the current one, the two room one is already gone. *










*Here's the two room layout, the one long loop was in another room. *


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

very cool! I didn't know you have a little helper!
fastrack is fun. do you use tmcc switches so as to limit the wire/controls on the floor?


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

jentsminger said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Newbie here. I am curious as to what the track length limits are for a straight run loop running on a single power source. I am wanting to run a loop aroud the outer limits of a reasonably large room. Was initially looking at FasTrack (It's what I have with my Lionel sets) but am open to changing to other track if it makes a difference. If a single power supply is not enough, can you add additonal repeater power supplies on the track at different areas?


limited only by the track and wire you have.
almost like my wife going to the store for "a couple things". when the basket is full, she is done!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

plandis said:


> very cool! I didn't know you have a little helper!
> fastrack is fun. do you use tmcc switches so as to limit the wire/controls on the floor?


Yep, I do indeed have a helper, here he is when I was between configurations, I put a loop up so he could test the new MTH PS2 SP. Now with the Fastrack, we can make fancy layouts in no time. 

I don't use TMCC enabled switches, but I do run wires over to an SC-2 so we can control the switches from the CAB2. We each have one so I can prevent crashes.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

very cool!
I got an SC-1 and an SC-2. havent used them yet but also forgot what the diff was...
I'll get to it someday.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, I do indeed have a helper, here he is when I was between configurations, I put a loop up so he could test the new MTH PS2 SP. Now with the Fastrack, we can make fancy layouts in no time.
> 
> I don't use TMCC enabled switches, but I do run wires over to an SC-2 so we can control the switches from the CAB2. We each have one so I can prevent crashes.


He's adorable! My helper was here the last 2 days and is completely amazed at 3 trains running at once now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We had five trains running on one setup, but it got so busy that I had to keep stopping everything to avert a crash! I'm trying to figure out how to get a bunch of loops so we can get a bunch running without having to worry about them coming together!


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

more is always better!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

plandis said:


> very cool!
> I got an SC-1 and an SC-2. havent used them yet but also forgot what the diff was...
> I'll get to it someday.


The SC-1 uses electronic switching, and it only rated for 800ma. The SC-2 uses relays and will handle 15A. Also, the SC-1 does NOT work for Fastrack switches. It works fine for all other Lionel switches, but the Fastrack ones have different levels and the SC-1 has a common ground.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks for that info on the SC-Xs 
I have quite a few 072s and 022's. bothe should work out fine with those correct? thats why I bought them.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Who, exactly, is the one being amused by all of this?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The SC-1 works fine for 022's, I had a bunch of them running on two SC-1's. The one thing you need to do with the SC-1 is lay in a supply of the little TO-92 triacs, any short and they're zapped!  I've replaced them in a couple of the SC-1's I bought used, and I managed to torch one myself.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

servoguy said:


> Who, exactly, is the one being amused by all of this?


Kids of ALL ages, of course!

Looks like you have quite the engineer in the family there, John!

TJ


----------

